# 7 String Headless Multiscale



## Omzig (Sep 17, 2012)

First off Credit to Strandberg Guitars for the body shape,it is used with permission from Ola (that guy is to cool) I was so blown away by the design of this guitar i just had to give building one a try!

Headless Multiscale/FanFret 27-25.5" B-E

*Hardware :*

Technology for musicians Headless bridge and locking nut units x 7
(images and links below) BTW Ola's hardware wasn't available at the time i place an order with TFM.

DiMarzio Crunch lab/Liquifire Pickup combo

*Woods : *

Idigbo Body,One piece (cut from a 13" wide board)

Maple/walnut/purpleheart/walnut/maple,5 piece neck (deepset/thru neck)

6mm Quilted Maple Body Cap

Richlite Fingerboard (Dyed Paper/Phenolic Resin looks like Highend Ebony(but without the cracking!) 

*Pics of wood/hardware *

Idigbo Body blank quickly thickness'ed/tided up a bit (after i cut it from the 10 foot billet,the rest of which is now under my main workbench!)







Neckblank/Fingerboard






Maple Top 






Maple Top damped down with White Spirit (i think you US guys call this stuff mineral spirits?)






Cut/sanded/marked up Body/Neck/FB templates






Hardware :

Pups are in the post & should be here in a week or so i hope.

Headless hardware from www.technologyformusicians.com

My 7 single bridge/nut order is just being passed on to the finishing treatment company they use and should be ready round the end of Sept...but here's a shot of some already finished hardware in the same black finish im going for  






I'll try and keep this thread updated as i work on her,as im still setting up my workshop & ordering some new tools (after a house move) there might be a bit of a delay between build stages as i wait for tools/hardware to arrive.....

Laters
Paul.


----------



## skeels (Sep 17, 2012)

Maple.....

So.....


Amazing!

Can't
........



Stand it!......



....


----------



## Omzig (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow 2mm of Richlite can really clog up a shop vac & thickness'er !






Dam stuff doesn't chip and break up like wood but peels off,had to pretty much take my thicknesser to pieces to get it all cleaned out!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice maple!! And a great body shape, love strandberg style of body!


----------



## Omzig (Sep 20, 2012)

Thx for the replies  i got that maple top about 6 years ago off ebay (FV finewoods as i recall) it was going on a singlecut 5 string bass but i never got around to starting that project and having since sold all the other parts i brought for it,so i thought id use it on this build,cant wait to see how it pops once its give a higher grit sanding 

Got quite a bit of work done the past few days,only a few crappy phone cam pics as batts in the main camera died and i didn't have any handy






Had a bit of end grain tear out on the lower back horn section of the body,seems i hit a wormhole/damaged inner section of the idigbo(btw that's what the little black holes are from in the body wood) not to worry im sure a bit of CA and dust will fix it up fine.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 20, 2012)

Whoa... you're kickin' ass on this...


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Sep 20, 2012)

I usually don't like headless guitars but wow!


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 21, 2012)

This is gorgeous. That top is to die for.


----------



## GXPO (Sep 21, 2012)

That's awesome, subscribed.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Sep 21, 2012)

subscribed!!!!!!


----------



## Malkav (Sep 21, 2012)

That's awesome dude 

I've been trying to get in touch with Ola to see if he'd also be willing to give me permission to experiment with his body shape  I haven't gotten a reply back yet so I guess I'm gonna have to continue bugging him. Out of interest did you get the body shape from his website? Did you have to scale it up at all to get the proportions right for a 7 string?


----------



## Omzig (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys 

Many thanks for all the replies and feedback  

I Got a bit of work done on the maple Top cap today giving it bit of a surface clean up and temp sticking it to the body for a flush cut,here it is damped down with WS/MS






still needs a lot of work but the quilt is starting to pop nicley,theres also a bit more spalting in there than i thought so i might have to treat a few areas with hardner

Due to the way the neck is deepset/thur the body i needed to temp attach the top to flush trim and add a slight roundover to it over before i glue the neck in place other wise working on the inside of the horns would be a PITA.

This small diagram might explain the way the woods are layered together
a bit better

This is what you would see looking straight down the body from the bridge






atm im undecided if i will run the neck straight out of the body or drop it just short of the inside to keep it covered by the Idigbo

@Malkav 

Ola got back to me within a hour (infact i just checked the sent/received mails and it was about 3 mins!) this was when he was traveling so it might just be that he's a little snow'ed under since getting home.

& yes i downloaded the gitarr.ai file from olas blog and re-sized it based on a fretboard profile id created at FretFind2d also altering the rear section for a staggared multiscale bridge placement,i might have also cut the horns a little as i recall,i then used a cad program (scan2cad) to print to scale

i still have the scaled .tiff files so if you want them just shout

Thanks again for the replies and feedback,might not be an update for a few days due to other work commitments 

Laters
Paul


----------



## ElRay (Sep 21, 2012)

Omzig said:


> Headless hardware from www.technologyformusicians.com


Do you think they'll send me a free set if I vounteer to re-do their English web-site?:



www.technologyformusicians.com said:


> CHORD HEIGHT
> 
> at the end of a screw was created a fissure to cradle the string's passage. This screw can be setted to raise and lower the string.
> 
> ...



Ray


----------



## Omzig (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha you could ask but that said there English is way better than my Italian 

Can't say i had any issues with there customer service sofar,Alberto replies within 24 hours and was very happy to answer in detail any questions i had.

Cant wait to get my order to check these units out as judging from the pics it will be quality hardware & apart from ola these guys seemed tobe the only ppl out there offering both single bridges and locking units


----------



## ElRay (Sep 22, 2012)

Where did you get the Richlite? Is it any different than "plain old paper (X) phenolic" or Mircarta?

I have a piece of G-10 that I'm tempted to use, but it's ear-marked for a few tablesaw jigs, and if I use it for a guitar, it really should be a fretless.

Also, I added the "member built" tag and please be sure to post here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html when she's done.


Ray


----------



## Jason_Clement (Sep 22, 2012)

I want to see a Strandberg body guitar that actually has a head. I love the body, but am not a fan of headless guitars. Either way, congratulations on this!


----------



## Omzig (Sep 22, 2012)

@ Jason Clement: Thx man this build has a little headstock its just for the locking units but not full blown 






Id like to see this body shape used in a standard build as well,maybe i might email ola about it sometime 

@ElRay: I got the Richlite board from tonetechluthiersupplies.co.uk 
i brought a bass FB for the extra working width,at the time i was looking at some highend ebony but couldn't fine anything that was as black/dark here in the UK and having shipped Ebony in the past from the US (just to have it split durning shipping)i deciced to try the Richlite

Sofar ive only thicknessed it from 6mm to 4mm,you can see the results above! but once i finish my multiscale FB jig i'll have a go at slotting it

not sure if its the same as Mircarta from what i read real Mircarta is layered as where the Richlite i have just seems like a mash of dyed paper and resin

Thx for the heads up on the member built stuff i will be sure to add finished pics once shes done 

Cheers
Paul
*
*


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 25, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> I want to see a Strandberg body guitar that actually has a head. I love the body, but am not a fan of headless guitars. Either way, congratulations on this!


----------



## Omzig (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys 

Only a crappy phone cam update pic (really need to get some re-chargeable batts to leave in the workshop)






Been building a few jigs the past day or 2 so only had chance to sink the body for the neck thur (top or neck isn't glued in-place just yet) and the Shi**y weather we've had here in the UK has kept me busy fixing guttering and a small drainage problem.

My cruchlab/liquifire pups have now arrived (ya time to make some pup jigs...said with loathing) and the vol/push-pull tone/3way switch/orange cap & jack should arrive within a day or 2 from thomman

hope to cut and fret the Fingerboard tomorrow (my first time cutting a fan but i just made a copy of this JIG so that should really help)

laters
Paul


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you stain the top a blue of some sort?


----------



## roronoa528 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome job man!


----------



## Navid (Sep 27, 2012)

I like that you asked the permission to use the design directly to Ola.
Good man.


----------



## Megaikke (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply to my pm Paul, I managed to speak to Ola straight away. One question did you buy the neck pre-made or did you start from scratch??


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 27, 2012)

Navid said:


> I like that you asked the permission to use the design directly to Ola.
> Good man.



Ola says himself that he wants people to use his designs to try out (probably not for commercially building and selling though), he just asks that we ask him first and any changes we make to it, we make them public.


----------



## Malkav (Sep 27, 2012)

Omzig said:


> @Malkav
> 
> i still have the scaled .tiff files so if you want them just shout



I would love you forever


----------



## jeremyb (Sep 27, 2012)

This will be awesome!!! Would love to do something similar myself!

How much are the bridges? they don't seem to have pricing on their site


----------



## Dan Halen (Sep 27, 2012)

lookin promising.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 28, 2012)

jeremyb said:


> This will be awesome!!! Would love to do something similar myself!
> 
> How much are the bridges? they don't seem to have pricing on their site



I emailed them. It's about $300 USD for a set of 6 bridges and string locks.


----------



## Omzig (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys 

Sorry for the lack of updates and late reply to PM's been busy with other stuff and didn't have chance to log in.



Navid said:


> I like that you asked the permission to use the design directly to Ola.
> Good man.



The least i could do  Ola has been very open about the use of his fantastic work i just hope ppl don't start using it without asking permission first as that's the fastest way to piss ppl off and get cool stuff revoked! 



Megaikke said:


> Thanks for your reply to my pm Paul, I managed to speak to Ola straight away. One question did you buy the neck pre-made or did you start from scratch??



I got this blank for ebay,originally i was looking at just buying a few walnut stringers as i already have a big slab of maple i was going to cut to use for a 5 pc maple/walnut/maple/walnut/maple neck,this blank popped up at the same price as getting 2 walnut stringers so i brought it to use instead,but i have made up multipiece necks before.

Talking of necks i've Just been doing a bit of workshop sorting and moving tools & stuff out of storage and i found a nice piece of bolivian rosewood i forgot i had, its nicely flat sawn so perfect for a neck,i was really tempted to swap it out & use it on this build but as it's a pretty wide piece i might use it in an 8 string headless build......



Malkav said:


> I would love you forever



You have PM 



jeremyb said:


> This will be awesome!!! Would love to do something similar myself!
> 
> How much are the bridges? they don't seem to have pricing on their site



Not sure if exchange rates/shipping effect there prices so i wouldn't want to speak for them i say just fire them an email and ask for a quote

[email protected]

I can say that for me the price for x7 bridge units and locking units worked out at just a little bit more than buying 7 single ABM 3801b from Thomann 




dingaling said:


> Did you stain the top a blue of some sort?



Nope its just a dry shot that and my phones cam is pretty crappy 

Have a Great weekend guys & thanks for the feedback

Laters
Paul


----------



## Omzig (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey guys 

Sweet my TFM hardware is back (in black) from the finishers ready to ship!







More info and better pic's once it arrives.

laters
Paul


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 29, 2012)

The hardware look really good! Curious to know how it holds up when you finish up.


----------



## Omzig (Sep 29, 2012)

Once my order arrives i'll be sure to post some more info about there weight/dimensions and a review of the build quality/finish with some highrez shots of the units broken down/taken apart 

i have to say its nice to see another company tackling headless hardware choices are pretty limited and these guys were by far the cheapest option for my build,I would have gone for ola's hardware but it was OOS when i placed an order with TFM

ABM don't have any locking units to match up with there bridges and hipshot never even replied to my question about a custom order.....

Laters
Paul


----------



## helferlain (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice build!

How long did it take to the permission from Ola? I've asked the same last week, but got no reponse so far...


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 1, 2012)

lol you dont need permission as long as you don't sell it. and I don't think he has his body design/style patented anyways. but he did apply for a patent for the neck design


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah I would also like the .tiff files, cause this is just too awesome!
Nice build man... Keep it up!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 1, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> lol you dont need permission as long as you don't sell it. and I don't think he has his body design/style patented anyways. but he did apply for a patent for the neck design



From Ola's recent video he clearly states that he's fine with people using his designs (even his necks) as long as they ask permission. In turn for his openness he also wants people to make any design developments publically available as he has done.

You don't HAVE to ask permission, but when he's been so giving with his designs I don't really see why someone would choose to be lazy and go behind his back.


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 1, 2012)

ILuvPillows said:


> From Ola's recent video he clearly states that he's fine with people using his designs (even his necks) as long as they ask permission. In turn for his openness he also wants people to make any design developments publically available as he has done.
> 
> You don't HAVE to ask permission, but when he's been so giving with his designs I don't really see why someone would choose to be lazy and go behind his back.



Yah that's right i remember that part of the video now that you mention it. my apologies for being misleading.


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 2, 2012)

Omzig said:


> i still have the scaled .tiff files so if you want them just shout





This is looking fantastic


----------



## HighPotency (Oct 2, 2012)

helferlain said:


> Nice build!
> 
> How long did it take to the permission from Ola? I've asked the same last week, but got no reponse so far...


You don't strictly need his permission to use the things he has under the Creative Commons license, you just need to make sure that you list whatever designs (or changes to said designs) that you use as his. Also, you have to link to his website.

Here are the terms of his Creative Commons license:
Creative Commons &mdash; Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 Unported &mdash; CC BY-SA 3.0

It is, however, polite to ask him for permission or at least let him know you will be. He's a pretty busy guy, so don't expect a quick reply.


----------



## ASoC (Oct 2, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> You don't strictly need his permission to use the things he has under the Creative Commons license, you just need to make sure that you list whatever designs (or changes to said designs) that you use as his. Also, you have to link to his website.
> 
> Here are the terms of his Creative Commons license:
> Creative Commons &mdash; Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 Unported &mdash; CC BY-SA 3.0
> ...



I think everyone should ask, Ola specifically mentioned that people can use his designs, he just wants them to ask him. He went over his copyright philosophy in the new Varberg build video.

If Ola's willing to be super cool and share all of his work, then the least we can do is abide by his wishes and ask him. Just my 

Now then, ON TOPIC: I think this guitar is looking great, can't wait to see what it looks like finished  
I have a soft spot for the strandberg shapes


----------



## Omzig (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Guys 

Sorry about the lack of updates been busy with other bits and pieces (inc going to see periphery last night)

Glad to see that ppl are taking the time to seek permission for using Ola's amazing design,as i said before he got back to me within minutes and was very cool about its use,he just asked i not use a few words to describe my build and give credit where credit is due which is cool with me 

If anyone wants the Basic Scaled layered PSD outline for this build you can find it here 

HOTFILE PSD LINK

If a mod want to add that to the firs post that would be cool.


I also have an updated version of the above file which inc's a cavity/jack/control/pup layout but those are all positioned to my personal pref so if anyone wants those just fire me a PM.
​ 
So update time:

I got around to my slotting and triming my FB now i just need to fret it and glue it in place,still waitting on my nut blank to arrive (US to UK post a takes an age) and i still need to thickness the headstock cap








Ive also just started the process of final sanding the inside of the upper body horns before i glue the neck inplace as its much easier to work with just the body also save and damage to the already finished neck.

The idigobo really does have a nice change of tone across its hard/soft grain when dampened down,worm holes/stains are a bit of a pain but hey its a part of nature what do you expect 






My TFM hardware has shipped and should arrive within the next few days 
as promised I'll post some info once it arrives and I've have a chance to check it over.

Laters
Paul


----------



## CD1221 (Oct 5, 2012)

That top is glorious. Solid work, fella.


----------



## elderico (Oct 5, 2012)

WTF!


----------



## Omzig (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey guys 

NTD (new tool day)






Spindle lock started to play up on my old router so i treated my self to this 2000w Triton,dam wish id have brought it before i started this build so much better than my old router!


Started to cut my control/jack cavity's today thay still need a little sanding clean up and a cover lip cutting,i could really do with a top guided 2" flush bit to do the edges in one pass but i cant' seem to find any for sale here in the UK! looks like more importing of tools from the USA.






Cavity cover will be cut from the remaining maple top and be magnetically held on mounting poles.

Hope to do the pup cavity/leads/bridge earth route's tomorrow if i get chance also hopping my TFM hardware will arrive tomorrow as it left Milan on the 3rd and as its within the EU UK customs can keep there mucky hands off of it  

Laters
Paul


----------



## Omzig (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Guys 

Haven't had much chance to do any major work on this build for the past week or so due to a spot of flu,feeling loads better todays so i did get chance to get around to fretting and edging my FB.






hope to start gluing up these parts very soon.

I'm still waiting on my Hardware  Tracking system says it left Italy on the 3rd so no idea why the hell it hasn't arrived yet.....slack UK postage i guess,that or there trying to think of a way to get some tax or duty out of me......

Laters
Paul


----------



## Jason Spell (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread sits on a tab in my browser that stays open all the time. Once or twice a day I come and hit F5, then go back to what I was doing before.


----------



## Omzig (Oct 14, 2012)

dingaling said:


> This thread sits on a tab in my browser that stays open all the time. Once or twice a day I come and hit F5, then go back to what I was doing before.



Sorry for a lack of updates  as i said I've been a little flu'ed up so haven't had much working time on this build in the past week or so. 

I now have the deep set/thru neck glued in placeand flush cut tio the body and i'll be gluing up the Top/FB and fitting the nut and headstock cap in the next few days once i have all my bits in its should only take a week or so to complete this build (not inc the finish) 

I want to do a bit of a test spray on some of my off cuts with a gloss hardwood floor varnish a friend recommended i try (he tells me he use's it on all his model kits)but if that doesn't work out i think i'll go with a 5-6 coat of tru oil for a finish.

Still waiting on the post office to get there asses in gear and deliver my headless hardware,it left Italy on the 3rd so should have arrived in the UK no later than the 5th,if thats the case i love to know just WFT the UK postal service has been doing with my stuff for the last 9 or so days....

It really pisses me off when i can track some 99p thing i order from hong kong through every postal depot and airport but something i order from within the EU goes dark tracking wise as soon as it leaves its host country! beyond a joke.

Laters
Paul


----------



## Omzig (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys 

Well not much of an update I'm afraid......

Final sanded the maple top ready for gluing (damped with white spirit in this pic) and nice sand to 320 has really helped the quilt pop!






and I've been doing some test spraying on an off-cut of the top with a hardwood floor varnish (klear floor varnish)






The above is about 6-8 thin coats buffed with some finishing wax,as it was just a test i didn't go to town with high grit sanding between coats (i just stuck with 400 grit W&D light knock back of the gloss)so you can see a few bumps in the finish in the above pic

It might be a bit odd using a hardwood floor varnish but TBH it looks and feels pretty good sofar (that said i want to add a few more coats) pluses are its cheap,non toxic,drys very fast,is self leveling and can be stripped with any ammonia based cleaner,its also self dissolving so touching up any chips/knocks in it should be pretty straight forward,i'll update with a few more pics once i have a few more coats down.


As you might have guessed I'm still waiting on my headless hardware.....almost 3 weeks from when it was posted (on a EST 6 working day delivery service) and still nothing,at this stage I'm thinking someone somewhere along the postage chain has seen the guitar parts 300 euro customs sticker and decided to be a little light fingered......Im off to Mexico on the 27th for 2 weeks so im hopping it will arrive before then but atm im not to hopeful  

will update ASAP if it arrives

Laters
Paul


----------



## Poho (Oct 19, 2012)

sweet newborn infant jesus, this is sick.


----------



## elderico (Oct 20, 2012)

As the commercial told us: "be water my friend", precious woods, fine job dude.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 21, 2012)

elderico said:


> "be water my friend"


Awesome song!


----------



## Omzig (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guys

So a bit of an update on the hardware/postage front......

Seems the Italian post office were lying about it shipping out on the 3rd of Oct as there tracking page now shows that it didn't leave Milan until the 18th of Oct that's a full 16 days after it was originally posted......lame

Now i know central Europe like to take things a little more lay'ed back to the UK/US but that's just taking the piss,even after Alberto asked them why it hadn't left when the tracking said it had (on the 3rd) they wouldn't/couldn't say

were now hopping it will be here by the 26th,but even if it does arrive then i wont have any time to install it as im off to Mexico for 2 weeks on the 27th

will update you guys if it arrives before i fly out 

Laters
Paul


----------



## Omzig (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Guys 

Quick update,im now back from Mexico and my TFM hardware has arrived safe and sound while i was away.

It seem the original delay in it arriving was because royal mail returned the package to Italy without even attempting to deliver it to me......ive spoken with a number of ppl at royal mail and not one would give me a solid answer as to WHY...total F*ck tards

Anyhows as im still recovering from a nightmare return flight and transfers, i'll get around to posting some more info on the hardware as well as some pics of the units later in the week 

Adios
Paul


----------



## Omzig (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys 

Just a few shots of the TFM bridge units placed on my builds body














I have to say im impressed with the hardware they are very well made/finished & there customer service was first class,id totally recommend them to anyone looking for custom single unit headless hardware.

Im still planing to do a write up of these units for you guys to check out,i just need to get hold of some kitchen scales (i think my mother has some) so i can check the weights of each unit 


It will be a few days before i get these units mounted in,I've decided to get some templates laser cut for positioning them,i want to sink each units base plate (about 4mm thick) to be flush with the maple top

I did a test route of an area for all 7 units but i didn't like the way it looked or the amount of wood it took out around all of the units,having an acrylic template cut will also be handy as i can add the pups and control cavity/cover cut outs on the same sheet.

Will update once i progress.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 19, 2012)

Really impressed by this...


----------



## Omzig (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Guys 

Had a few delays in getting work done on this build since getting back from Mexico,dam weather here in the UK has been terrible and the only wood work Ive been doing this past week is replacing and repairing fencing!

About to reboot this build and get my hardware mounted so i can move on to finishing it!

Anyhows i got my laser cut bridge/pup/cavity template(s) in the post today









These were cut for me by a very nice guy named Chris from "Simbits"

I saw his add for a cutting service via ebay.co.uk (Im going to link to that LISTING HERE so ppl can see what he can offer and also grab his contact details from the listing) 
and after a few emails (mainly about my crappy raster to vector conversions) to make sure i was getting what i wanted he produced the templates and sent them via next day del
he offers a fantastic service & i can highly recommend it

These templates will save me a load of headache with the bridge base plates and insure that i only have to remove what i need to to get them flush with the top 
(im pretty amazed that the template still has the 0.8mm strip for spacing between each unit)

Having the bridge/pups/cavity routes all on one template is nice because it removes the chance that something will be out when re-attaching single pieces 
(not that i could find any pre-cut 7 string pup templates in the first place)

btw I just got an email from alberto from TFM to say his sending me some new Teflon washers for my bridge units

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KCNrsGQtANQ/ULZ9BLAiVII/AAAAAAAAAaE/wf8GqxP9dZs/s600/z87i50py.jpg[/img

"They greatly reduce the friction that can occurs with the thicker strings, thereby avoiding the need to use a pick or a coin for fine adjustment of tuning"

sounds cool (might have to stain them black though ;) ) 

i will defo do a write up on the TFM units this weekend for you guys....

Laters


----------



## Omzig (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys 

Well waiting for the template's was well worth it 












(need to sand the mounting base plate of the neck pup down a bit as its about 0.5mm oversize compared with the bridge mount plate 
which i took the measurements from for the template so its a bit tight atm)

Still gotta glue the FB down and mount the string retainers/nut but i hope to have her ready for an oil (neck) & spray finishing by the weekend 

laters
Paul


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks great! Super excited for my Strandy copy seeing these progress pics


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 5, 2012)

Anybody know how I can rep that last post? This is fucking delicious!


----------



## F0rte (Dec 5, 2012)

Omzig said:


> Cut/sanded/marked up Body/Neck/FB templates
> 
> [img]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1ilCjZh801g/UFd-UB9i-gI/AAAAAAAAATM/HqQgtHxSUog/s1280/template_b_n.jpg



Hey mate,

I'm actually going to be doing a build like this start in the next month or so.

I plan to do the FF Hybrid as well.
Just curious, this will be my first Fanned Fret guitar, how exactly did you manage to get the measurements for each fret being spaced correct?

What exactly was the process?

Looks awesome by the way,
Cheers.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2012)

Press the scales under the users name on a post


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> I plan to do the FF Hybrid as well.
> Just curious, this will be my first Fanned Fret guitar, how exactly did you manage to get the measurements for each fret being spaced correct?



There is a website called Fretfind2D that will do this for you. But as far as I know you can just take the longest and shortest scales and join the dots, so to speak


----------



## F0rte (Dec 5, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> There is a website called Fretfind2D that will do this for you. But as far as I know you can just take the longest and shortest scales and join the dots, so to speak



Yeah, I figured you could do it the second way, just was wondering if there was a way to be exact without making a jig for every different scale length. Gonna mark that site.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Omzig (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Lowot 

As Ethereal says i used fretfind2d to get a to scale PDF which i printed out 

Heres a LINK to my 27 to 25.5 scale 7 string board with the perpendicular fret at the 12th

To cut my slots i first built this JIG but i found i was getting some blade slippage (i think this was due to the Richlite im using (resin+paper mix) as i didn't get the slipage on real wood when i made test cuts)

In the end i just took the block/arm section from it and added a few small magnets (to keep the blade flush with the block when cutting) and used a clamp just altering the angle of the cut as i went

One thing i would recommend is that you spray glue your FF2D cutout and stick it straight to your fretboard blank and use that was a cutting guide,that will minimize any transfer errors (if you can id also recommend getting the FF2d template plotted on a large scale printer)

Laters
Paul


----------



## Alexis (Dec 5, 2012)

wow, stunning work. but the bridge pickup seems a bit far away from the bridge?!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2012)

Alexis said:


> wow, stunning work. but the bridge pickup seems a bit far away from the bridge?!



It looks further than it is because the intonation point is practically right at the end. It's not that bad at all  
Though that will be exaggerated by the treble side being that much closer..


----------



## Jason Spell (Jan 22, 2013)

Omzig - we need finished pics!#%$^#%&$^%*


----------



## Omzig (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Guys 

Sorry about the lack of updates on this build 

Late last year while riding to my workshop (push bike) i got wing mirror clipped by a car on my right arm/elbow and had some major bruising,as you can imaging that has left me pretty much unable to do any kind of wood working (or playing)

id say a few weeks on its much better now & ive just started to play again this week (a very strange feeling after 4 weeks away) doc has told me to take it easy or risk permanent damage so its going tobe a few more weeks till i get back in the shop! 

Again sorry for the lack of updates 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Prometeus (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome project and extremely good execution too!


----------



## Rook (Jan 27, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> It looks further than it is because the intonation point is practically right at the end. It's not that bad at all
> Though that will be exaggerated by the treble side being that much closer..



I dunno, it's gotta be what 80 odd mm from the intonation point to the poles of the upper bobbin on that low B? Mine's only 62mm and sounds unusual... Any further back and mine would be too undefined...

It's still a great sound, I love it, but it's definitely a little different.

This build looks absolutely great man, congrats.


----------

